# Tinychat doesn't like ubuntu



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't seem to get it to work, need help.  I have my mic on and it's unmuted.
I tried changing my flash player settings but for some reason they reset everytime I close firefox.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 23, 2010)

Can you run us through what's going on?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Can you run us through what's going on?


 I'm on tinychat, I click start broadcasting, select your camera, don't use a camera, linux microphone.
It says say something in the microphone, I say something but it won't register my voice.
I click through and it won't register me speaking.
I found this
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226722
but I don't understand progammer speak.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 23, 2010)

I had unbuntu on my laptop but since I wiped the drive it's gone now :\


----------



## Lobar (Jul 23, 2010)

Tinychat sucks anyways.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 23, 2010)

That UbuntuForums thread said that Flash freezes because it can't resize the webcam video stream.  It also says that it's working properly in Flash Player 10.1, which was beta at the time of the post but is now final.

http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ will tell you what version of Flash you have installed.  Let us know whether it's 10.1.xx.xx or not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2010)

I have version 10.1 though.


----------



## Riv (Jul 23, 2010)

Did you try what this guy wrote?



			
				Too_Lazy_To_Fix_it_Right said:
			
		

> In Ubuntu Hardy you were used to be asked to grant permission to the website you were visiting to take control on your webcam (through some flash popup with the settings). It seems that recent versions of Adobe flash player (the updated ones for Intrepid and Jaunty since June 2009, at least, and probably before also) have a bug which doesn't ask the user to grant access to a site when visiting it. Like ustream.tv for streaming using your webcam, as example.
> 
> The workaround is to grant access to that website by default without attempting to ask you each time.
> * You need to go to: http://www.macromedia.com/support/do...manager06.html
> ...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2010)

Riv said:


> Did you try what this guy wrote?


 I did that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2010)

I got the video to work, I have a built in mircrophon btw.


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2010)

Why are you using Ubuntu if you don't understand "programmer speak"?
Barely anything in Linux works flawlessly out of the box. If you want things to just work without having to mess around with a command line, use Windows or OSX.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

Nollix said:


> use Windows


 Fuck that shit!


----------



## Riv (Jul 24, 2010)

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/301140

I'm not exactly the Linux authority here, but I would recommend following the directions laid out on the bottom of this page. Anybody care to second this reckless-ish suggestion?

It seems to be the same issue; flash offers "Linux Microphone" instead of real mic options, though mic works elsewhere.



CannonFodder said:


> Nollix said:
> 
> 
> > use Windows
> ...


 
Congrats on seeing the light!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/301140
> 
> I'm not exactly the Linux authority here, but I would recommend following the directions laid out on the bottom of this page. Anybody care to second this reckless-ish suggestion?
> 
> ...


 I have the same problem, I tried it but didn't work.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Fuck that shit!


 
so, Mac it is then?


----------



## Riv (Jul 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I have the same problem, I tried it but didn't work.


 
Looks like the version from the tip was outdated, try this more modern one;
http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Adobe-Flash-Player-for-Linux-18853.shtml


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2010)

^I'm installing it right now.


greg-the-fox said:


> so, Mac it is then?


 I'm staying with linux.

*edit*
Shit piss, fuck shit, I have it installed and it still didn't work.  I know it's not my microphone, because it works fine otherwise.


----------



## Riv (Jul 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Shit piss, fuck shit, I have it installed and it still didn't work.  I know it's not my microphone, because it works fine otherwise.


 
Maybe try a different browser? I hear Chrome works pretty well in Linux.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> Maybe try a different browser? I hear Chrome works pretty well in Linux.


 Still not working.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> Maybe try a different browser? I hear Chrome works pretty well in Linux.


 Chromium is in the repos.


Also, this is why we use the FAF skype group, kids.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2010)

This is the computer glitch from hell.


----------



## Riv (Jul 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This is the computer glitch from hell.


 
Are you using the default Ubuntu sound architecture? (ALSA?)

According to the flash player release notes, that's the only arch it supports.
http://www.adobe.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/9/releasenotes.html#fixes_9031

Also, try this link
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_15507

And check version number and issues there.

It looks like there are alot of people having this problem and no solutions, since Adobe has little reason to support Linux. The only solution I saw would involve making audio _output_ inaccessible to flash player, which would be counter-productive for tinychat.

This is just another prime example of flash failing to behave like an internet standard should. All you can do is file a bug report or try to patch fp yourself.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This is the computer glitch from hell.



i thought i heard something but just for a sec.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking through it right now, oh hey did you know linux has a voip program you can install?
Also I do have alsa installed already.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm ...
Did you try starting the browser of your choice from a terminal and then hop into a tinychat room? If not, do so, maybe you're lucky and get an error message in the terminal (for example, permission denied and stuff, looks like tinychat is a real bitch that has so many flaws that it's easier to run the browser as root).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 28, 2010)

when I ran it up on terminal, I went to tinychat, I got this error message
(<unknown>:2328 ): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 29, 2010)

Mkay, let's see what aunt google has to tell us about it. ;-)

Hmm, mhmm .... okay I found a thread about it in a german linux forum. The users say it might be a prob with libgtk in conjunction with firefox and probably the driver of your graphics card. Gotta keep on digging a bit more, but it's a start.

*Keeps on searching*


----------

